# Sorry, you have no video capture hardware!!!



## fadfoud (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a webcam AMCap, wheni upgraded my Windows XP to Windows 7 Ultimate it's not working anymore, its giving me a message "Sorry, you have no video capture hardware" where my cam is plugged in and i tried the latest version of driver instalation it does work as well. please to help me:sigh: :sigh: :sigh:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Does the manufacturer offer drivers for Windows 7?


----------



## fadfoud (Jan 4, 2010)

in download a driver says that it works on Windows 7, but actually it doesn't work. my cam is AMCap 325 usb pc camera


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you tried it compatibility mode


----------



## fadfoud (Jan 4, 2010)

how to do that ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

right click on the driver file and choose properties

then click on the compatibility tab and set it


----------

